# New shop Inverkeithing, Fife!!



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bug 'n' Bite*

Great shop, now been opened 2 weeks, good selection of animals and what we don't have we can source. In Inverkeithing high street, very easy to find. Come along for a visit and a chat.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bug-n-Bite/268740816578018?fref=ts

Amphibians
Inverts
Lizards
Chelonia 
Snakes (plenty Royal Morphs)




















Open 6 days a week 10am-6pm 

Home - bugnbite


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

:-0 wow, never been, but I need to haha


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Would be nice to get to know more faces.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

bump up.....


----------



## finlayk (Oct 27, 2006)

We took a run down today.

Loved the shop, beautiful royals and good advice from Steve.

Nice atmosphere too.

5 stars and well worth a visit:notworthy:


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

finlayk said:


> We took a run down today.
> 
> Loved the shop, beautiful royals and good advice from Steve.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the great comments guys, good to meet you also,hopefully I'll see you in the shop again soon....

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm just in leven so will defo pop in soon. Going to have a look at your livestock just now :2thumb:


----------



## demonwings (Aug 26, 2012)

*hi,*

do you have any het albino females or any female pastels? any adult females also please? thank u


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, I didnt see this post. Apologies.

Fife Royals

This may give you more information


----------



## JAFRIN (Nov 20, 2010)

Popped in today - loved the shop. Am truly smitten with the Uromsastyx, Chinese Water Dragon, the Beardies, Leos, ooh and the little crestie with the huge eyes, the scorpions, er not so much! :2thumb:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Glad to see everyone liking it, pop onto the facebook page too. I update that with pics when I can


----------



## greenyemen (Jan 26, 2013)

have you got any cb2012 female leopard gecko morphs and do you deliver to kirkcaldy cheers


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

How did I miss this? Minutes from me I'll have to come have a look asap.


----------

